# DRAGjet orange panel bodies!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sparkle sparkle sparkle!There ready!
DRAGjet


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*wow*

Drag,

Those sedans are SWEET..:thumbsup: 
You selling them or is you tormenting us?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

For sale!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

CALL to inquire.
859-356-1566
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Daaaaang!

Sweetness!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

thats sweet, never thought to paint up all those black coupes. I may have to buy more next show.
Come to think of it, I never even think of the "repaint" aspect of cars when at shows looking at the tons and tons of common give away type cars. I may be buying more now.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

What chassis are they for?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> What chassis are they for?


They fit the Afx Spec (4 gear) chassis. As soon as my TM gives my wallet back, I am gonna buys some of the dragjet repops!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> thats sweet, never thought to paint up all those black coupes. I may have to buy more next show.
> Come to think of it, I never even think of the "repaint" aspect of cars when at shows looking at the tons and tons of common give away type cars. I may be buying more now.


LOL! Not repaints Seth,those are cast by me.
DRAGjet


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Chris,
Very Kool Lookin' bodies!

Are you going to do more colors?

Are you going to Richfield? Are you going to bring some with you?

Marty


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

These are limited to 20 bodies,they will be at Richfield.All bodies will be orange.
DRAGjet


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Dragula said:


> These are limited to 20 bodies,they will be at Richfield.All bodies will be orange.
> DRAGjet


Drag, Check your PM box.....

Jeff


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Orange...O-boy!*

Drag,

I sooooooooooooooooooooooo want one!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bob...Orange Panel wanter...zilla


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

Chris, do you still have these for sale? Let me know. Thanks. Con


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok..here we go.Demand for these bodies has been overwhelming,I am taking this run of bodies to richfield,them upon return,I will fill your orders,cool?
DRAGjet


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

No problem. i can wait for one of your creations. It will go well with the others I already have in my collection. I hope you do well at the show!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*Simply Red..*

Aurora should have made this color.
DRAGjet Resins


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Chris,
LMK when you get the next run ready. Please put me down for one. Sweet looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Now in Red.. You just keep makin them look better drag..:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

2 bodies per person,ready to take orders!
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Put me down for two Chris, just email me the details and I'll send payment ASAP

THANKS!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

how much for 2??


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> how much for 2??


34.60 shipped


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Chris,
Put me down for a pair as well. LMK how you'd prefer payment. I have a Paypal acct if that's your first choice.
rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will start the run this weekend.
DRAGjet


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Chris,
I need 2 also PM sent.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

LTjet said:


> No problem. i can wait for one of your creations. It will go well with the others I already have in my collection. I hope you do well at the show!


Your 2 are ready,let me know.
DRAGjet:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ring...Ring...pick up man...pick up...Ring...Ring...*

I want 2 also Chris...thanks man! I will call you....Ring, Ring....Hello!!! :wave:

Bob

P.S. Dang Drag that red one is sharp...how about a black one with a yellow painted top?


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Dragula said:


> I will start the run this weekend.
> DRAGjet


Chris,
Whats the status of these?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

taking orders.
DRAGjet


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Dragula said:


> taking orders.
> DRAGjet


CLEAN UP YOUR ROOM!
TAKE OUT THE TRASH!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

Marty


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Dragula said:


> taking orders.
> DRAGjet


Chris,
I still want two.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

70ss said:


> Chris,
> I still want two.


Orange,right?
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I still waNt one too! I try to call you but I can never get a hold of you. 

PLEASE PM me with the details. Red or orange, either or.. I wnat one!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Dragula said:


> Orange,right?
> DRAGjet


Yes ill PM you.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

nice cars always looking to buy new stuff


----------

